# Looking for RP partners!



## HalfDeadHyena (Apr 24, 2017)

Heya everybody! Kinda new here, but I'm looking for some RP partners!

I'd mainly want to do weight gain rp's, adventure rp's and just casual rp's

If you're interested, just send me a note or leave a reply! 

I hope to speak to some of you soon!


----------



## BartBojarski (Apr 24, 2017)

Nice! Do you have Telegram, Skype or Discord?


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Apr 24, 2017)

BartBojarski said:


> Nice! Do you have Telegram, Skype or Discord?


I have both skype and discord, take your pick!


----------



## Vorelover467 (May 7, 2017)

Do you mind vore?


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (May 8, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> Do you mind vore?


Yeah, I'm not a fan of that.


----------

